# VB6  <---> MSSql



## Inuyasha (23. Dezember 2003)

Hi;
Ich code jetzt seit ca 2 Jahren, hab aber noch keine Ahnung von Kommunikation zwischen VB und SQL.
Jetzt bräuchte ich für meinen Vater ein kleines Programm, mit dem man mit IP; username und passwort auf einen MSSql-Server im Internet zugreifen kann.
Ich weiß dieses Thema wurde schon öfters angesprochen aber ich werd aus den Antworten echt überhaupt nich schlau; also seit lieb zu mir und formuliert alles aus, k? ^^
THX schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Inuyasha _
> * also seit lieb zu mir und formuliert alles aus, k? *



Ich denke mal, daß Du da lange auf eine Antwort warten kannst. Das Motto dieses Forums heisst "user helfen usern" und NICHT "user programmieren kostenlos"  

Aber ich will mal nicht so sein, und Dir zumindest einen Link spendieren: http://www.activevb.de/tutorials/tut_adokurs/adokurs.html  


Dunsti


----------

